# 2012 brute



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Went for a ride today with some friends one of them bought a new brute. Relocated rad,snorkeled and some 30" monsters. Talk about some major changes, you can not put the snorkels in the center because they moved about 95 percent of the electronics that were under the seat and put them under the front plastic from the rad to almost to the steering stem. They pulled the battery from behind the air box and put it in the back of the bike where all the relays were, under the seat in pretty clean. Had to put the snorks on the left and right side of the pockets. I will say they look better in person than in a pic, still dont like the front end yet maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I forgot the exhaust slips on both front and rear pipes.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

:worthless:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> :worthless:


Drive down to your local dealer and check it out. I was just letting people know what to expect if they decide to buy a new brute.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

My dealer keeps saying they haven't released them yet. Oil that's y I work on my own stuff dealers lie bad


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is what makes the few good ones all seem bad. Trust me they were released seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I got a rid'n buddy that has already taken a ride on one...hell he likes it so much..he's thinking of selling his Team Green 09 and getting one. Me..I'm still Jones'n for an Xxc but my Brute will have to do for now.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Agreed, there parked out front. ugly! If you compare the old to new its like a faces of meth. video. What were they thinking.....


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Agreed, there parked out front. ugly! If you compare the old to new its like a faces of meth. video. What were they thinking.....


 



:bigok::rockn::haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

hp488 said:


> Drive down to your local dealer and check it out. I was just letting people know what to expect if they decide to buy a new brute.


Our dealer still has NIW 2009's!!

And I wanted to see it mod'ed.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hp488 said:


> Drive down to your local dealer and check it out. I was just letting people know what to expect if they decide to buy a new brute.


Yeah but one at the dealer wont be modded, as you mentioned your buddies was :bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a new Video out


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah but one at the dealer wont be modded, as you mentioned your buddies was :bigok:


Sorry fellas I am going out there next weekend and if he decides to come I promise I will get a lot of pics of everything he has done to the bike.


----------

